# Chardatenupload



## Wooza (10. März 2005)

Hi. Da man meinen Post nicht beachtet hat, dachte ich mir, erstellste nen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> Und zwar hab ich schon alles versucht Blasc laufen zu lassen, es funktioniert jedoch nicht.
> -Bin im Besitz der neuesten Version
> -Das "Automatisches Update"-Häckchen ist gesetzt
> -Die "Versionskonflikt"-Überprüfung in WoW ist ausgeschaltet
> ...


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

Hast du uns schon deine debug.txt bzw. savedvariables.lua an blasc@black-legion.info geschickt?


----------



## Wooza (10. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du uns schon deine debug.txt bzw. savedvariables.lua an blasc@black-legion.info geschickt?
> [post="82859"][/post]​


Hm, mit Debug.txt kann ich dienen, aber "savedvariables.lua" hab ich irgendwie nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aah, habs gefunden. mom, schicke grad mal zu.


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

Wooza schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, mit Debug.txt kann ich dienen, aber "savedvariables.lua" hab ich irgendwie nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also die debug.txt findest du im BLASC Verzeichnis und die SavedVariables.lua findest du im World of Warcraft/WTF/<accountname>/ Verzeichnis. Beide Dateien mit kurzer Beschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info schicken und wir werden uns das Problem anschauen.


----------



## Wooza (10. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Also die debug.txt findest du im BLASC Verzeichnis und die SavedVariables.lua findest du im World of Warcraft/WTF/<accountname>/ Verzeichnis. Beide Dateien mit kurzer Beschreibung an blasc@black-legion.info schicken und wir werden uns das Problem anschauen.
> [post="82863"][/post]​



Ooops, ich hab jetzt nicht großartig in die mail reingeschrieben, was mein Problem ist. sorry.

Evtl. kannste dann einem kollegen sagen, wo er den Thread zu dem Problem findet oder soll ich noch eine Mail verfassen?


----------



## B3N (10. März 2005)

Wooza schrieb:
			
		

> Ooops, ich hab jetzt nicht großartig in die mail reingeschrieben, was mein Problem ist. sorry.
> 
> Evtl. kannste dann einem kollegen sagen, wo er den Thread zu dem Problem findet oder soll ich noch eine Mail verfassen?
> [post="82864"][/post]​




Klar, kein Problem, solange dein Nick o.ä. drinsteht damit ich den zusammenhang habe, ist das kein Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wooza (10. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, kein Problem, solange dein Nick o.ä. drinsteht damit ich den zusammenhang habe, ist das kein Problem.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jep, steht das nötigste drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wooza (17. März 2005)

Hat sich was ergeben mit meinen Daten?


----------



## Regnor (18. März 2005)

Wooza schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich was ergeben mit meinen Daten?
> [post="83796"][/post]​



wir sind dabei die daten zu analysieren und zu sehen woran das genau liegen kann.
leider hat mein entwicklungsrechner den arsch hochgerissen und ich kann an der analyse nicht weitermachen bis ich eine neue GraKa dafür habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denke aber das das spätestens Montag der Fall sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wooza (18. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind dabei die daten zu analysieren und zu sehen woran das genau liegen kann.
> leider hat mein entwicklungsrechner den arsch hochgerissen und ich kann an der analyse nicht weitermachen bis ich eine neue GraKa dafür habe
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist bitter :/
Aber gut zu hören, dass ihr mich nicht vergessen habt ^^


----------



## Tharek (18. März 2005)

hier wird doch keiner vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------

